# My "protective gear"



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Lenny is a 9 year old rescue, who came from a horrible situation of neglect.  When he first arrived, his nails were literally 2 inches and curled.

He was also a fear biter. Afraid of everyone and everything. No warning snarl or growl; he just turned and bit! 

I HAD to clip those nails for him to walk better. :doh:

Sooooo.......

This is what I wore. :wavey: (He wore the muzzzle...)











I am happy to say, he now allows me to clip his nails without my "gear". I think a big part of it was my not showing fear of getting bit in the face. I guess wearing a catcher's mask scared him more than me! 

Oh, and he RUNS LIKE THE WIND now that he is healthy. I am so proud of his accomplishments in the past year.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, good for you. I don't know if I would have thought of it,. But, what works, works!


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Well, he lunged at my Vet at his first exam, lunged at the Vet Tech and tried to bite me a few times over what seemed like "nothing" to me. My Vet was concerned since he knows I am an "in your face...kissy-kissy owner". 

Lenny just needed to learn what REAL DOGS get done, I guess.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

wow i took one look at that gear and went all tingly lol.

seriously what a great idea and i am glad that lenny has settled so well now.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

So glad that Lenny has come so far. Shows what love and patience will do. That is a good idea to keep you and him safe.


----------

